# ED Lease Deals Thread



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

*Background and Guidelines for this thread and asking questions:*
-	This thread is not meant to answer all questions. To get a better understanding of the ED process and leasing, please first start with the wiki on this forum. After that, specific searches on uncertain terms should quickly get you your answer.
- This post is meant to allow 'Festers to compare when BMW is running excellent lease rates (low MF, high residual) on specific models. In order to make the comparison accurate, many factors that are variable have been set or are not taken into account. Those variables can be found discussed thoroughly in other prior threads.
-	ED involves a significant commitment regarding travel, time off and other individual considerations. 
-	These posts are only about the numbers. A M3 with a higher payment/MSRP ratio than say a 335i does not necessarily mean the 335i is a better deal. Everyone should consider their own "value" of the deal.
-	Lease available date is the dates when you must lock your lease rate. It is not the time when you need to take delivery. This can actually be 2-3 months after the last available date. For more details, please search for "locking".
-	If you have a general question, please consider searching the board. Alternatively please post a separate thread with the question. By posting questions in this thread, you may make the thread harder for others to follow easily.
-	Please be sensitive to those who post. 'Festers do generally want to help others, but it leaves a bitter taste when others mention having gotten a better deal, criticizing the choice of car of the poster, or saying someone missed the boat on an earlier deal. Having said that, enthusiastic and polite gratitude is always welcome and empowering.

*Guidelines for posting:*
-	Copy and paste the template listed below. Overwrite the text fields to the right with your own lease figures.
-	Everyone's ability to get a good price will depend on their unique situation. So as not to set an expectation of "race to the bottom" pricing (and thus service), I recommend that people use a general $1,000 dealer profit in all their posts, even if they were able to get a better deal. This avoids disappointments when someone else couldn't get the same price, and helps hardworking sponsors trying to justify why they aren't able to match cheaper offers. This amount is chosen for ease of calculations, and is not an amount that dealers should or be held to.
-	I recommend posting only if you did get a deal, or are quite certain the deal is available.
-	Please list all incentives and rebates into your calculations, including the BMWCCA rebate. Factor all rebates into the final price before calculating the monthly payment.
-	Since taxes, registration, and statutory fees vary by region, please exclude these from your posts.
-	BMWFS Acquisition Fee is fixed. Don't include it in your posts.
-	Post your deal as if you are putting no ($0) money down. This will aid comparisons.
-	Since dealer fess vary, please exclude these in your posts.
-	If you would like to share more about your deal, please feel free to post a separate thread. The main purpose of this thread is to allow members to easily track current deals at a high level.

*How do I get new email alerts for this thread?:*
-	Click on the Thread Tools button at the top of this page, and then Subscribe to this Thread.

*Template/Description of Fields*
Year Model:List the year, since BMW may be marketing 2 model years concurrently
US MSRP: Full MSRP of your car before any incentives
ED Invoice: Full ED invoice of your car before any incentives
Incentives: Express this as a negative number (ie as a discount). List all possible incentives that may be applicable to the car as far as you know that leads to the lowest monthly payment. If something can't be combined, list it in the notes, since it may be of use to some others.
Dealer Profit:	$1,000. Please recalculate your lease with a profit of $1,000 for the dealer. This also may make leases more easily comparable.
Final price:	ED Invoice ***8211; Incentives + Dealer Profit	
Base MF: Money Factor buy rate from BMWFS
ED MF adder:	The Money Factor adder that BMWFS applies to ED leases
MSDs off MF: The Money Factor reduction by using maximum allowed MSDs
Other MF:	Any other MF reductions (uncommon)
Final MF: Base MF + ED MF adder - MSDs off MF
Lease Term: Term of the lease
Mileage: Miles included annually in the lease. If you can, please calculate the lease using 10K miles/year. This will help make leases more easily comparable.
Residual: Percentage and amount of the residual using the mileage listed
Lease available:	The months that the lease is available to be locked
Monthly payment (including all incentives listed): Final monthly payment based on the factors listed above. Exclude BMWFS acquisition fee, disposition fee, and all dealer fees
Payment/MSRP ratio(%):	Monthly payment/US MSRP ratio expressed as a percentage. US MSRP is before any incentives.
Notes: Any specific notes of other incentives that may apply to some 'Festers, or anything you may want to add that may be useful information.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Year Model: 2012 BMW 750i ActiveHybrid

US MSRP: $103,025
ED Invoice: $88,560
Incentives: -$15,000 ($7,500 Eco, $3,500 Option, $2,500 Mission to Drive, $1,500 BMWCCA)
Dealer Profit:	$1,000
Final price: $74,560

Base MF: 0.00195
ED MF adder:	0.0003
MSDs off MF: -0.00049
Other MF:	-0.0003 (OLP)
Final MF: 0.00146

Lease Term: 36 months
Mileage: 10K miles/year
Residual: 59% ($60,784.75)
Lease available:	November - December 2011

Monthly payment (including all incentives listed): $580.25
Payment/MSRP ratio(%):	0.5632%

Notes: Others have reported that this car is in short supply. Please order quickly.


----------



## ssfun (May 17, 2011)

Thank you or starting this! 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## nanotech (Mar 29, 2007)

chrischeung said:


> Year Model: 2012 BMW 750i ActiveHybrid
> 
> Monthly payment (including all incentives listed): $580.25
> Payment/MSRP ratio(%):	0.5632%


That's an incredible deal man! I understand the $1,500 BMCCA credit, what are all the others for? Is the $7,500 the fed govt tax credit?


----------



## manda99 (Jul 25, 2013)

nanotech said:


> That's an incredible deal man! I understand the $1,500 BMCCA credit, what are all the others for? Is the $7,500 the fed govt tax credit?


I want this deal! I have a lot to learn before I try to negotiate my ED...


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

nanotech and manda99, the deal chrischeung posted above was actually from *December 2011*.

Chris, I suggest adding a bold "deal date" so that future readers can see when the deal was active.


----------



## manda99 (Jul 25, 2013)

roots said:


> nanotech and manda99, the deal chrischeung posted above was actually from *December 2011*.
> 
> Chris, I suggest adding a bold "deal date" so that future readers can see when the deal was active.


Yes, I realized that. How do I know when these kinds of deals come up? Is there a deal watch thread somewhere?


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

manda99 said:


> Yes, I realized that. How do I know when these kinds of deals come up? Is there a deal watch thread somewhere?


This thread is exactly intended for that purpose. But lately there hasn't been a real "deal of the century", so that's why there aren't many posts. The last one was that AH7 from Dec 2011.


----------



## nanotech (Mar 29, 2007)

same here, I know it was from Dec 2011, it's clear. But I just want to know if that "eco" credit for example was a govt tax credit or was BMW doing it for all their hybrids? And what was the $3,500 "option" credit? and the $2,500 "mission to drive?" (that one looks like a promo they may have had).

This way we know what type of promos we should be looking out for. And where can you find out what the ED invoice is, without going to the dealer?


----------



## thamanrp (Mar 24, 2011)

OK, here's mine:

Year Model: 2013 BMW ActiveHybrid 3

US MSRP: $56,525
ED Invoice: $48,865
Incentives: -$4,250 ($3,500 Eco, $750 Loyalty Credit)
Dealer Profit: $500
Final price: $45,115

Base MF: 0.00127
ED MF adder:	0.0003
MSDs off MF: -0.00049
Final MF: 0.00108

Lease Term: 36 months
Mileage: 15K miles/year
Residual: 60% ($33,915)
Lease available:	May - June 2013

Monthly payment (including all incentives listed): $417.24
Payment/MSRP ratio(%):	0.7381%


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

Topping.


Can we make this a sticky?


----------



## emdreiSMG (Dec 10, 2003)

2014 535i MSport
Carbon black/Ivory white Nappa
-heated fronts
-HK premium audio
-704 Suspension(!)
-premium package
-multi-countour seats
-sport auto tranny
-PDC
-anthracite wood trim
Deal Date 9/26/13
US MSRP $65,150

ED MSRP $60,420
+Dest. Charge $925
- loyalty $1000
- deal $3,405(to total $500 over ED invoice)
Cap Cost = $56,940
MF= .00165 (ED is +.0003)
36 mos. & 12k mi/yr
Resid =59%
Cap Reduction (license & registration)= $470

Payment/mo. = ($674.50 + tax 53.97)= $728.55


----------



## cappinto (Mar 27, 2008)

Bump. This thread could use some action. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## ZoomVT (May 30, 2008)

I think there is no action because there is nothing great out there right now.

The biggest item affecting a good deal would be residual value, and those are not great this month imo.

Maybe the 320i with a 66% could qualify. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

The other variable is the Acquisition Fee when leasing. This should be added to everyone's deal.


----------



## ZoomVT (May 30, 2008)

Correct but the acq fee doesn't change so it wouldn't affect an ED deal either way.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## dha510 (Oct 9, 2009)

Acg fee can be marked up by up to $200

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## ZoomVT (May 30, 2008)

Yes - it can but it doesnt affect an ED deal as great or not. Thats what i was saying.

Anyway, curiosity got the best of me and although I dont have all the numbers I took a stab at it and the 320xi (and i imagine the 320i even better) would be a decent deal. These is what I used:

46,375	MSRP (incl. Destination)
40,110	Invoice (ED - dont have the official number so I calculated as 7% off US Invoice - which I calculated as 7% off MSRP)
500	Dealer Profit
750	Rebate/Discount (Option Credit)
1,100	down payment/Incentives (Loyalty $500 + Turn Key $500 + $100 out of pocket)
2,100	security deposit ($300 x 7 MSDs)
725	acquisition fee
330	Document fee, registration, etc. (This varies - this is what i use for my calculations)
6.00%	sales tax (VT State tax)
10,000	miles/year
36	lease term
66%	residual
0.00125	base money factor
0.00049	MSD MF Adjustment (0.00007 x 7)

Monthly Depreciation	
39,484.74	cap cost
30,607.50	residual
8,877.24	
36	lease term
*246.59	monthly depreciation*

Monthly Interest 
39,484.74 cap cost
30,607.50 residual
70,092.24 
0.00076 money factor
*53.27 monthly interest*

Total Monthly Payment	
246.59	monthly depreciation
53.27	monthly interest
*299.86	base payment*

Drive Off cost would be $2100 (MSD) + Tax (Remember to pay tax on incentives) + Registration + First Payment. Using my numbers it would be: $3430 (Remember you get your MSDs back at the end so true cost would be $2230)


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

Great thread. Nice deal on the 320xi


----------



## hbdunn2003 (Jun 3, 2007)

ZoomVT said:


> Yes - it can but it doesnt affect an ED deal as great or not. Thats what i was saying.
> 
> Anyway, curiosity got the best of me and although I dont have all the numbers I took a stab at it and the 320xi (and i imagine the 320i even better) would be a decent deal. These is what I used:
> 
> ...


Didn't it need the ED adder to the MF.

That would make it $320/ month.


----------



## basiluf (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm probably doing this totally wrong, but.... 
Option Free 550i (msport,lux seating,camera,heated seats)

US MSRP: $64,825($70,425)
Capitalized Cost(.91xMSRP): $58,990($64,087)
Incentives: $2500 
Selling Price: $56,490($61,587)

Base MF: 0.00125(based on 4 series MF) 
ED MF adder: 0.0003
MSDs off MF: -0.00049
Final MF: 0.00079

Lease Term: 36 months
Mileage: 12K miles/year
Residual: 60% $38,895($42,255)
Lease available: New Years Sales Event
Dealer Fee: $725

Monthly payment: $567.55 + tax($637.67 + tax)


----------



## hbdunn2003 (Jun 3, 2007)

basiluf said:


> I'm probably doing this totally wrong, but....
> Option Free 550i (msport,lux seating,camera,heated seats)
> 
> US MSRP: $64,825($70,425)
> ...


What is your negotiated price over invoice?
MF with MSD = .00106

Invoice for the one with options is about $60,850


----------



## basiluf (Dec 16, 2010)

hbdunn2003 said:


> What is your negotiated price over invoice?
> MF with MSD = .00106
> 
> Invoice for the one with options is about $60,850


My negotiated price is $500 over ED. I just used 91% of MSRP as a rough estimate of price. That MF is the actual one for the 5 series?

Using the new MF and $500 over invoice, with the selected options the new monthly payment is $587 + tax.


----------



## hbdunn2003 (Jun 3, 2007)

basiluf said:


> My negotiated price is $500 over ED. I just used 91% of MSRP as a rough estimate of price. That MF is the actual one for the 5 series?
> 
> Using the new MF and $500 over invoice, with the selected options the new monthly payment is $587 + tax.


Here are the numbers i came up with

MSRP 70,425
Residual 42,455
Invoice 60,750
Profit 500
Incentives -2500
Selling price 58,750
MF .00125+.0003-.00049=.00106
Monthly 564+ tax

This is assuming that you pay bank doc and reg fees at signing and they are not rolled into the lease.


----------



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

bmw325 said:


> I am coming toward the end of my 335i lease and am considering my options as well. A 320i via ED is very tempting w/ that nice 66% residual. My only concerns are:
> -will losing over a 100hp + a much nicer intake/exhaust sound be too big of a step down
> -To make up for that lack of power, I'd like to option it w/ some of the new F30 tech goodies like adaptive cruise and adaptive suspension. Would also like HK. But you can't order those on a 320...though another user here says that he convinved his CA to allow him to special order some 328 only options (and it was going to be an ED though he backed out).
> 
> Assuming I'm able to option it up the way I'd want it, looks like it would come out somewhere in the mid 300s. A similar 328 would be about $100/month more! And a 335 would touch $500. Just for the hell of it I did a quick calc on a loaded honda accord touring and it would cost about the same when similarly equipped. Anyone else given into this temptation?


Look into an active-hybrid 3. Did my ED this past June with 10k, 7 msd and $0 down; my payment is 399.98 a month with nyc taxes in payments. Just curious what's the ed lease for the 320i now?


----------



## bfv (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello,

Considering ED for 320i. How is this deal?

320i, wood trim, driver assistance package, navigation, alarm

US msrp-37675

cap cost-33380 

12k/36mo, 0 down, MSDs

MF-0.00121

(Doc fee-100, Acquisition fee-905, License-356)= paying upfront

Residual-64% (24112)

Monthly payment-328 + tax


----------



## bfv (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello,

Considering ED for 320i. How is this deal?

320i, wood trim, driver assistance package, navigation, alarm

US msrp-37675

cap cost-33380 

12k/36mo, 0 down, MSDs

MF-0.00121

(Doc fee-100, Acquisition fee-905, License-356)= paying upfront

Residual-64% (24112)

Monthly payment-328 + tax


----------



## CK OSU (Dec 9, 2007)

Wanted to get some feedback on the deal below. Dealer agreed to it with no pushback, but I need to wait until Feb numbers come out to lock in rates so I can still change the numbers a little bit. 

Year Model: 2014 428i Sportline | HK | Cold | Nav

US MSRP: $47,250
ED Invoice: $42,095 (including Acquisition and Delivery) 
Incentives: -$500 (Drive Credit)
Dealer Profit: $400
Final price: $41,995.25

Base MF: 0.00130
ED MF adder: 0.0003
MSDs off MF: N/A
Final MF: 0.00160

Lease Term: 36 months
Mileage: 10K miles/year
Residual: 62%

Monthly payment (including all incentives listed): $500.42
Payment/MSRP ratio(%): 1%


----------



## hbdunn2003 (Jun 3, 2007)

CK OSU said:


> Wanted to get some feedback on the deal below. Dealer agreed to it with no pushback, but I need to wait until Feb numbers come out to lock in rates so I can still change the numbers a little bit.
> 
> Year Model: 2014 428i Sportline | HK | Cold | Nav
> 
> ...


I have ED invoice at $40950


----------



## CK OSU (Dec 9, 2007)

hbdunn2003 said:


> I have ED invoice at $40950


Does that exclude acquisition (I had included it in my invoice price)? I can come close to that number by
USMSRP *92 *93 (I was using *93*93)
Options at USMSRP *92 (I was using *93)

Thank you for the help!


----------



## elite. (Jan 20, 2014)

Ck....do you have time to chat today? I'm looking at a veryyyy similar car I'm wanting to order. Less nav plus xdrive but price is similar. Maybe we can compare notes. 

BTW the next comment had a 40xxx ED price. Where did that come from?


----------



## reddemon73 (Jan 15, 2008)

Here is my current offer:

2014 435 M Sport Alpine White/Coral Red
US MSRP: $59,600
ED Invoice: $51,860
MF: .00111 (including .0003 ED add and 7 MSD buydown)
Term: 36 months at 12k miles/year
Residual: 61% at $36,356
Net Cap Cost: $51,860 (including $500 loyalty incentive)
Payment before tax: $528.60


The CA is selling this car $500 over invoice.

Is this a good deal?
Should I wait until February to see if MF will be lower? New incentives?

I will be doing both ED and PCD for this car. I am curious to know when my lease payment will begins. Does it begin when I pick up the car in Germany or at PCD delivery date? 

How long will the whole process take from the time I sign on the dotted line?

Thanks.


----------



## Youngweb (Jan 23, 2008)

>Should I wait until February to see if MF will be lower? New incentives?

Believe you get a 90 day lock from the West coast. If there's a better deal between now and then, you should be able to get it. Depends on when you are doing the ED.

>I am curious to know when my lease payment will begins.

First lease payment is due one week before you go to Munich. Next payment is due 2 months later. You should have your car by then.


----------



## 640GC (Mar 22, 2012)

How do we figure out the best lease deals now that ridewithg doesn't have the ability to publish rates?


----------



## ZoomVT (May 30, 2008)

Well you can reverse engineer the residual from the bmw site or Jon posts it sometimes. Getting the money factor is tougher, best bet is to call a dealer and ask, usually call a few of them as they may quote you the marked up mf. Or you can call a sponsor and they are usually straight shooters and will tell you.

It's definitely tougher now though. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## nepats81 (Aug 21, 2013)

reddemon73 said:


> Here is my current offer:
> 
> 2014 435 M Sport Alpine White/Coral Red
> US MSRP: $59,600
> ...


Deal looks good to me


----------

